# Saki.Girl is in the house



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

Hey peeps 
Just joined i am a huge Halloween fan , Thought I would join in and have some fun . love making things for Halloween here is a few of my creations 
look forward to getting to know everyone



















pumpkin to match my helmet


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

well dang see the pics did not post right dang it


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome! Nice pics. If you click on the heading of each box, you're able to view them.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Welcome to H/F. I think I recognize your name from the "other" board. glad to see you here too! As far as the pics, photobucket is acting weird again. Did the same for me. Figured out that when you click on the image link and paste it here, you need to erase the  thing from beginning and end of each link, then the pic will post like it should. hth.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Very nice pictures. Just two questions. In the first picture, what was that painted on? Beautiful work there. In the second picture, was that in a contest? I bet you won. Love your helmet and matching pumpkin.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Love that B/W flamingo!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum Saki! Nice pictures! I really love your gourd witch! So clever...and I am....uhm....partial to gourds.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome here.


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

scareme said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. Very nice pictures. Just two questions. In the first picture, what was that painted on? Beautiful work there. In the second picture, was that in a contest? I bet you won. Love your helmet and matching pumpkin.


thaks for the welcome  
the first pic is painted on a lazy susan 
yep was a work contest i won


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

thanks for the welcome everyone


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, your work is awssss!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

About time you found us. Welcome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Saki


----------



## Zatahra (May 2, 2013)

Welcome aboard from a fellow newbie. Very cool creations!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome and great pics, thank you for sharing!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

thanks so much everyone


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

why Hello there Saki!!!!!! and welcome the the forum!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

thanks everyone


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well I don't want to be left out....so Welcome and I hope you enjoy it here! Really lots of great people that are willing to help you with anything related to Halloween.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Saki.Girl (May 8, 2013)

Thank everyone now to get my self posting


----------

